# Israeli News Show Outs Dead Space 3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Israeli News Show Outs Dead Space 3*










Judging by the success that Visceral Games has seen with the _Dead Space_ franchise, there was little doubt in most gamers’ minds that _Dead Space 3_ would be on the way. What may come as a surprise however, is how the game has been revealed.

During an episode of the Israeli News Show ”The Headlines”, EA was giving the media outlet a tour of their Redwood Shores office. Naturally, a _Dead Space 3_ logo was hanging in the office and was spotted on camera. EA has been asked to comment on the matter and, to no one’s surprise, they have responded by saying, ”We don’t have any news about the _Dead Space_ franchise at this time.”

This is great news for fans of the franchise, as Isaac Clark is bound to see another haunting space adventure in the near future. We can’t say that this is for sure, since EA has yet to confirm the title, but there’s little reason to doubt that a new _Dead Space _is on the horizon.






Source: PSLS


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Outstanding franchise.


----------

